# Genealogical Fact.



## Raven (Dec 10, 2005)

Next time you find yourself walking through a cemetery, take note of the dates of birth and death on the random stones.

Notice that everyone seems to pass on within 6 months of their birthday. 

~ Raven ~


----------



## licia (Dec 10, 2005)

Of course, they would have to one way or the other.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 10, 2005)

LOL  Kind of like that saying about how you always find something the last place you look.  Obviously!   


 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 12, 2005)

And I would reckon that at the time that they passed away, the name of the date of the week ended in the word "day"


----------



## cara (Dec 12, 2005)

well, that only works in english speaking countries...
in Germany the Wednesday is called Mittwoch, which means something like Midweek


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 12, 2005)

cara said:
			
		

> well, that only works in english speaking countries...
> in Germany the Wednesday is called Mittwoch, which means something like Midweek


 That is a good point Cara, in Italian and French (the only other two languages that I know a bit of) not all of the days have the same ending either


----------

